# Size of target face for indoor



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

There was a posting in the general forum re size of target face for Vegas indoor (20 yds), 3 faces.
I understood the face is 20 cm diameter, but with less rings, so the X and gold have the same size of the 40 cm FITA one.

Is it the same for FITA indoor?

Thanks,


----------



## atyau (Oct 11, 2004)

Vegas targets are the same size of FITA 40cm targets, but only have the X,10,9,8,7,6 rings. Thats why they are physically 20cm big. There are 3 of them on a gray backround (instead of FITA white).
Hope that helps...


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Does that mean you are coming to Vegas to shoot? If so you have to come over and say hi


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*atyau*

Thanks, my doubt is if the 20cm FITA 3 faces is like the Vegas one or it's a full (up to 10) 20cm face - the X circle, in that case, would be 1cm and the gold 2cm if I remember right.

*G33k*

If the question was addressed to me, thanks, but no (international travel, etc); besides, I would be one of the last placed in the competition (I really need to improve the control of my back muscles).
And I don't mean BT release - but back muscles as used by a recurve shooter, even though nowadays I shoot a compound (fingers).


----------



## atyau (Oct 11, 2004)

Vegas, FITA 3spot, and 40cm all score the same and have the same rings....Basically only difference is the backround color (paper), orientation and the size of the "X" in the "X-ring"...All have the "X-ring", just that the vegas targets have an "X" the size of about half the "Xring" while the FITA's have a tiny little one about 1/4 the size.

If you still don't get it, PM and I will take pics of all them next to each other, so you can see for yourself...


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*atyau*

Some time ago I posted a question re the FITA book citing a 40cm face for indoor but the one most used is the 20cm one.
Then I saw this post re the Vegas face gold having the size of the 40cm FITA face with less rings, and was in doubt if the FITA one was the same.

Could you pls inform if the X and gold in the FITA 20cm faces are 2 and 4 cm respectivelly (as in the 40cm face) or smaller?


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2004)

Jorge Oliveira said:


> Some time ago I posted a question re the FITA book citing a 40cm face for indoor but the one most used is the 20cm one.
> Then I saw this post re the Vegas face gold having the size of the 40cm FITA face with less rings, and was in doubt if the FITA one was the same.
> 
> Could you pls inform if the X and gold in the FITA 20cm faces are 2 and 4 cm respectivelly (as in the 40cm face) or smaller?


Please refer to FITA Rule 8.2.1. FITA lists 60 cm faces and 40 cm faces. Each size also has a multi-spot face, but these are called 60 cm triangular (or vertical) and 40 cm triangular (or vertical). In each of the multi-spot faces there are only 5 rings for each "spot" and score 10-9-8-7-6. In the 40-cm multi-spot face, the diameter of the "inner 10" ring is 2 cm, diameter of the 10 ring is 4 cm.
(While there is an "X" in the "inner-10" ring, there is no score involving "X" in Indoor Target Archery. The inner-10 ring is scored a 10 for compound archers, while the remainder of the yellow is scored as a 9 for compound archers.)
FITA Field Archery has a 20 cm target face, but it is yellow and black and is not used in Indoor Target Archery.
Jane


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

*Jane*

Some time ago I've posted this question:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=123657

As you can see, even with the FITA rule book stating clearly the 40cm face, the 3X20cm face is used in some events (rightfully or not).

What I'm trying to find out is the size of the X and gold circles of the 3X20cm.


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

As Jane stated they all have the same size scoring rings. The 3 spots and the Vegas only go out to the 5 ring. The colors of the scoring rings are the same on all of the targets. White background on the FITA targets, gray background on the VEGAS targets. If you don't beleve us, buy one of each and measure them.


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2004)

Jorge Oliveira said:


> Some time ago I've posted this question:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=123657
> 
> ...


Radman has answered your question (thanks, Don).
What you are calling a "3x20 cm face" is, really, the "40-cm multi-spot triangular face". Since each spot has only half the number of rings of the full 40 cm face, it measures 20 cm in diameter from the center to the edge of the 6-ring. The "inner 10" ring is 2 cm in diameter and the entire gold has a diameter of 4 cm.
Good luck!
Jane


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't want to start any argument, just trying to learn.

This link below is from an indoor FITA state championship in my country (we don't have Vegas, NFAA, etc over here).
In my state there's no chapter of the NAA equivalent. As a matter of fact, I believe I'm the only skilled archer in town, but in the past I've only shot outdoors.

http://www.arcoflecha.com.br/FP2004-58.JPG

And thanks for your help - now I can print my faces...


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2004)

Jorge Oliveira said:


> I don't want to start any argument, just trying to learn.
> 
> This link below is from an indoor FITA state championship in my country (we don't have Vegas, NFAA, etc over here).
> In my state there's no chapter of the NAA equivalent. As a matter of fact, I believe I'm the only skilled archer in town, but in the past I've only shot outdoors.
> ...


Dear Jorge:

My apologies for assuming you were talking about the triangular face--Your picture shows the 40-cm *vertical* faces as described in the FITA rule book for indoor archery at the 18 meter distance. Best of luck in your shooting!
Sincerely,

Jane


----------



## atyau (Oct 11, 2004)

FITA makes a white backrounded "vegas style" target? Intersting, guess I learned something new today.....

But, ya like they said any of the targets (vegas, spot vert or tri, or 12 spot  ) are all just 40cm FITA targets cut in half (just the 5+ rings...everything else is the same except for the little "X" inside the "xring" like I stated earlier), so thats why they are 20cm....Sorry if I confused you in anyway....


----------



## opa (Jul 19, 2003)

To stirr things up a bit 

Inner ten is 2 cm dia, "normal" ten is 4 cm

For Vegas the whole 4 cm ring is used as a 10. 

For Fita compound indoor only the 2 cm yellow counts 10 the rest is counted 9; the recurves count the whole 4 cm as 10...

Shooting a 300 round in FITA is the same as 30 x's in Vegas.. and no, I didn't do it yet


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the help.



opa said:


> Shooting a 300 round in FITA is the same as 30 x's in Vegas.. and no, I didn't do it yet


Nor did I...  

It's interesting that the easiest target is the 30m one (if there is no wind) and that the target/distances difficulty is not constant.


----------

